# Best version of Waltzing Matilda Ever



## Jillaroo (Jul 15, 2013)

_Noel Watson sings this and it is superb_


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 15, 2013)

Shoot me now.
I preferred it when it was a simple tune that you could whistle.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 15, 2013)

Double post, I'll get the hang of this one day.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jul 15, 2013)

So when's your appointment with the ear specialist Jillaroo??   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I like the pidgin English version best of all but it wouldn't mean much to anyone here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What the hell.  It's worth a listen anyway, it's as close to 'original' Australian as they'll likely hear.


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 15, 2013)

_Nope still prefer Noel Watsons as he sings with so much heart & soul_


----------



## That Guy (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## vinylted (Jul 16, 2013)

I like both of these versions of Waltzing Matilda. There have been so many over the years all good at their times.
I wonder how many know the origins of the tune, sure the words were penned by Banjo Paterson, but the tune dates
way back into British history.
I have a cd on that history and the all sorts of performers of the song from Slim Dusty to The Banana Blenders.... 

Probably one of the saddest songs I know of is "The Band Played Waltzing Matilda" by Eric Bogle..  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WG48Ftsr3OI


----------



## muckferret (Jul 31, 2013)

I love it Jillaroo, love it.:love_heart: yahee baby.


----------

